# Survival in the City TEOTWAKI Best Shelter Options in Your Opinion



## Gein

*Preface: I will be posting a series of related Survival in the City TEOTWAWKI questions for my personal strategy decisions in the future. Please assume to avoid repetitive answers for the sake of these threads, "You" can not live out of the City and that what starts off as a SHTF situation eventually turns into TEOTWAWKI. So under all of these questions, there is a short period of time/window of opportunity for you to implement your action. What caused SHTF/TEOTWAWKI is irrelevant for the premise of these threads.I am only interested in what you think is the best option under these circumstances*

I live in an apartment in Los Angeles in the San Fernando Valley. I have plenty of resources such as 2 years plus worth of food, etc. but I lack security to protect myself in my apartment. I acknowledge I do need to get firearms and training. There are about 50 different apartments in my building. SHTF has begun and will turn into TEOTWAWKI. Which is my best option below, assuming that I can't leave Los Angeles?

1. Do I stay in my apartment and fortify it so no one can enter it from the outside? How exactly do I do this and cover my windows, protect my doorway,etc. I realize that someone can of course set fire outside of it forcing me out.

2. Do I move to a more secluded LA Location and take my resources with me and thus abandon my residence?

3. Do I get a RV or one of the smaller RV's with my resources transferred inside to it and drive to secluded areas as needed?

4. Do I buy a small secluded area of land where I can park the RV of option 3 on it? Assume I don't have the money to buy or rent a second residence for the sake of "Bugging Out".

5. Do I try to make a deal with someone I don't personally know to live in their secluded House/Location in return for say the use of my resources (food, etc)? Obviously it would be better if it was with people I know but none of the people I know want to "Know about TEOTWAWKI"!

6. Any Other Options?

*7. IF SOMEHOW WHAT I DO IS SUCCESSFUL FOR SAY THE FIRST YEAR, DO I STAY WHERE I AM OR DO I STILL GET THE HELL OUT OF THE CITY AFTER YEAR 1?*

THank you for your input.


----------



## inceptor

Uh, you might want to try going here first and introducing yourself.

Introduce Yourself


----------



## dwight55

You are toast.

Without firearms and excellent training, . . . and at least 500 pounds of good luck, . . . bandits will find you, . . . rape you, rob you, burn you out, and eat your food while you lie bleeding and crying beside them.

Move out of town, . . . NOW, . . . find some place a goodly distance (minimum 100 miles) away, . . . and make a new life there. 

LA, San Fran, Chicago, Seattle, Miami, Dallas, . . . and so many others are just toilets full of waste, . . . and when the SHTF and the EBT cards don't work, Wally world and the Dollar store shelves are bare, . . . you will be "Meal Ticket Next".

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chipper

After a year moving out into the country may get you killed. By that time most groups will be situated and a new intruder will not be welcomed. Unless you bring a truck load of Twinkies. Besides if you somehow survived for a year your doing things right. Why move into an unknown??

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Gein

Dwight55: Here we go again What is with you people on these sites- YOU DON'T READ ENGLISH! I say this because I wrote in BOLD the premise is You Can't get out of the City which means you can't get out of the City which means you can't get out of this City. Its impossible for me to get any kind of coherent dialogue on these kinds of boards because many of you simply do not understand English. I don't know why its asking too much to expect someone to respond to what is written under the premises it is written in. Note I'm not arguing with the fact of someone saying I'll be toast under these premises- thats probably true but respond to what is written. I've already made an enemy in record breaking time. Incredible!


----------



## inceptor

dwight55 said:


> You are toast.
> 
> Without firearms and excellent training, . . . and at least 500 pounds of good luck, . . . bandits will find you, . . . rape you, rob you, burn you out, and eat your food while you lie bleeding and crying beside them.
> 
> Move out of town, . . . NOW, . . . find some place a goodly distance (minimum 100 miles) away, . . . and make a new life there.
> 
> LA, San Fran, Chicago, Seattle, Miami, Dallas, . . . and so many others are just toilets full of waste, . . . and when the SHTF and the EBT cards don't work, Wally world and the Dollar store shelves are bare, . . . you will be "Meal Ticket Next".
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


Gotta disagree here @dwight55, I'm a suburbanite and they will have their work cut out for them if they wanna burn this toast.


----------



## SOCOM42

Gein, you come in here and put up a no win scenario, whether or not you know it. 

SHTF and you are in the city, YOU DIE!

I don't know how old you are, but I was living in Compton when the 1965 Watts riots happened,

I saw what evolved there and am still here today because we were armed with M1 Garands, those "people" turned into animals.

That was only one section of the city, in a SHTF, it all burns and 90%+ of the people with it.

I would suggest you adjust your self important attitude while trying to interact here.

Let me say this, if you or anyone showed up here with that attitude and a matching demeanor,

you would be Swiss cheese from about six different guns in as many seconds.

We have a group here in the rural area we live in, our worry is that after everything in the city is devoured,

the urban survivors will migrate outward for more easy pickings.

That means people like you will have been overpowered and dead in the scavenging.

How long do you think the water will be running, post SHTF???

Our group is mostly combat veterans and we have the firepower of a rifle platoon to protect us from the scavengers. 

Survival in LA county post SHTF is not tenable, alone or in a group, IMHO.


----------



## inceptor

Gein said:


> *Preface: I will be posting a series of related Survival in the City TEOTWAWKI questions for my personal strategy decisions in the future. Please assume to avoid repetitive answers for the sake of these threads*




You guys are breaking his rules. He said *NOT* to be repetitive.


----------



## Denton

Tell you what. For the sake of argument, why don't you simply tell us what your plans are.

Oh, and another thing, new guy; don't wander into this place, not even posting an intro thread, and tell us how to respond. 
*
Think posting in large type makes you the big dog around here? Think again. I'll be more than happy to show you who can bark louder and have the last word. Got it?*


----------



## gyro_cfi

It sounds like you don't want to leave the city or your apartment. Understandable if you have a job that you like, that pays well, or is limited to Los Angeles. 

My advice would be purchase a van and be prepared to leave town at a moment's notice. Have a loadout plan for the van and enough spare fuel to get you at least half way to an out of state property. 

Speaking of out of state, I would also advise buying a small piece of property in a gun-friendly state. (To say you can't afford an out of state property is ridiculous, if you can afford to live in LA, you can buy a property out of state. Example: I can buy a home in Tennessee for $300 mo. any day of the week.) I would become a citizen of that state for the purposes of purchasing weapons and ammunition. Store your weapons in that state on that property securely. Bring a shotgun back to California with you. You will likely need it trying to leave in a SHTF event.


----------



## inceptor

Gein said:


> Dwight55: Here we go again What is with you people on these sites- YOU DON'T READ ENGLISH! I say this because I wrote in BOLD the premise is You Can't get out of the City which means you can't get out of the City which means you can't get out of this City. Its impossible for me to get any kind of coherent dialogue on these kinds of boards because many of you simply do not understand English. I don't know why its asking too much to expect someone to respond to what is written under the premises it is written in. Note I'm not arguing with the fact of someone saying I'll be toast under these premises- thats probably true but respond to what is written. I've already made an enemy in record breaking time. Incredible!


If you can win at Fallout 4, you got it made. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## A Watchman

Gein said:


> Dwight55: Here we go again What is with you people on these sites- YOU DON'T READ ENGLISH! I say this because I wrote in BOLD the premise is You Can't get out of the City which means you can't get out of the City which means you can't get out of this City. Its impossible for me to get any kind of coherent dialogue on these kinds of boards because many of you simply do not understand English. Incredible!


Look here Gein ...... yes I speak and read ENGLISH, very plainly so listen up. It doesn't matter where someone like YOU lives or plays XBOX SHTF commando. Unless you own ample firearms and are proficient in stocking ammo and have the skillset to use them, your role in a SHTF event is already defined and you can do nothing about it. You have not adequately prepared to provide your own security against those who will be targeting IDIOTS with ample survival stores and no way to survive in a hostile environment.

One final thought ....... An apartment in LA? Geez.



Denton said:


> Tell you what. For the sake of argument, why don't you simply tell us what your plans are.
> 
> Oh, and another thing, new guy; don't wander into this place, not even posting an intro thread, and tell us how to respond.
> *
> Think posting in large type makes you the big dog around here? Think again. I'll be more than happy to show you who can bark louder and have the last word. Got it?*


Thanks Denton for holding the peace until I was able to get here. The demand for the "Big Dog " is ever increasing and I am finding my services needed more and more. Glad I was able to help out this time.


----------



## Mad Trapper

If the Zombie hordes don't get to You first, You will die from lack of potable water and/or rolling around in your own feces that build up in your apartment complex.

If you are several floors up You can always jump.


----------



## rstanek

Gein, you may want to try treating people with a little respect, if your were to walk to our camp or shelter and started barking commands and demanding answers to questions, the crows would have a buffet with you. This is the only answer you will get from me.....its early and I'm cranky.


----------



## Gein

Denton said:


> Tell you what. For the sake of argument, why don't you simply tell us what your plans are.
> 
> Oh, and another thing, new guy; don't wander into this place, not even posting an intro thread, and tell us how to respond.
> *
> Think posting in large type makes you the big dog around here? Think again. I'll be more than happy to show you who can bark louder and have the last word. Got it?*


First of all dude, you are suppose to moderate not debate. I put this in bold and larger font simply so people would answer the premise as written. Even with that they didn't. Has nothing to do with Barking Louder or anything, the plain fact is many of the people on these type of forums do not respond to the threads written which in my opinion makes their responses useless. In my case, I posted asking peoples opinions what they would do if they couldn't leave a City and TEOTWAWKI happened. I have no current plans which is why I posted this thread to get some thoughts and ideas, Got It?


----------



## Gein

rstanek said:


> Gein, you may want to try treating people with a little respect, if your were to walk to our camp or shelter and started barking commands and demanding answers to questions, the crows would have a buffet with you. This is the only answer you will get from me.....its early and I'm cranky.


Dude, I clearly in concise English stated my premise and asked politely to respond to the premise. Instead as seemingly regularly occurs in these type forums people do not respond to what was written and asked. That is Rude of them, not me. If you stopped at a Gas Station and asked for directions to a nearby location and the attendant replied The Yankees won 6-3. I don't think you'd be thrilled!


----------



## Auntie

Gein said:


> Dwight55: Here we go again What is with you people on these sites- YOU DON'T READ ENGLISH! I say this because I wrote in BOLD the premise is You Can't get out of the City which means you can't get out of the City which means you can't get out of this City. Its impossible for me to get any kind of coherent dialogue on these kinds of boards because many of you simply do not understand English. I don't know why its asking too much to expect someone to respond to what is written under the premises it is written in. Note I'm not arguing with the fact of someone saying I'll be toast under these premises- thats probably true but respond to what is written. I've already made an enemy in record breaking time. Incredible!


Gein, seriously? Perhaps it is you that is having a problem with the English language and manners.

Please go to the introduction section and give us a proper introduction. As we learn kindergarten, it is not nice to yell at people or make demands of strangers. Yes, strangers, we know nothing about you or your situation.

Your writing style makes you appear arrogant and demanding. Perhaps if you were to tone it down a bit and try some common courtesy you will get the answers you are looking for. As far as enemies, no you haven't "made an enemy" of anyone, *yet*. You have ruffled some feathers and barked at the wrong people.

Now about your scenario, my answer is to say your prayers then lean over and kiss your bum goodbye. You aren't open to suggestions, comments, criticism or critiques. With that kind of attitude you will not make it, I don't care where you are.

*This isn't a Hollywood movie where the tough guy comes out fine at the end of the movie and gets the girl.*
note I made it big and bold so you could understand it better.


----------



## Gein

A Watchman said:


> "One final thought ....... An apartment in LA? Geez."
> 
> Yeah people actually live in Apartments in a City! How shocking!


----------



## Auntie

Gein said:


> A Watchman said:
> 
> 
> 
> "One final thought ....... An apartment in LA? Geez."
> 
> Yeah people actually live in Apartments in a City! How shocking!
> 
> 
> 
> @Gein you sure don't need a shovel to dig this hole any deeper, you are doing fine without it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Slippy

@Gein,

You are screwed and should get out of the city. Young ladies will not last long in an apartment in LA after TEOTWAWKI


----------



## Notold63

Circumventing the pissing contest, you have raised some interesting problems. IMO, the first thing you need to do is purchase and get trained on firearms. In a SHTF scenario there will be people who will kill you for your assets or just for fun, especially if they think that they can do so with impunity. I am not an expert n California gun laws, but I understand that they can be pretty restrictive, but something is better then nothing. Get a .22 rifle, a shotgun, a revolver. I think the laws on them are the most lenient in California.

An apartment building is probably one of the worst places to be if the SHTF. Too many people living too close together. I understand that having to make a living today sometimes makes it difficult to make plans for if the SHTF. Were it me I would start planning on finding an alternative place to evacuate to. You can find a small group to join/start and go together to purchase some land, or buy some land yourself. I would keep it within driving range for a tank of gas for your vehicle. 

You have allot of problems with where you live, but trying to make plans on how to overcome those problems if the SHTF is the most important first step.

Good luck.


----------



## stevekozak

B


Gein said:


> Dwight55: Here we go again What is with you people on these sites- YOU DON'T READ ENGLISH! I say this because I wrote in BOLD the premise is You Can't get out of the City which means you can't get out of the City which means you can't get out of this City. Its impossible for me to get any kind of coherent dialogue on these kinds of boards because many of you simply do not understand English. I don't know why its asking too much to expect someone to respond to what is written under the premises it is written in. Note I'm not arguing with the fact of someone saying I'll be toast under these premises- thats probably true but respond to what is written. I've already made an enemy in record breaking time. Incredible!


I made it this far. This is not going to go well from here forward. :vs_shocked:


----------



## dwight55

Gein said:


> Dwight55: Here we go again What is with you people on these sites- YOU DON'T READ ENGLISH! I say this because I wrote in BOLD the premise is You Can't get out of the City which means you can't get out of the City which means you can't get out of this City. Its impossible for me to get any kind of coherent dialogue on these kinds of boards because many of you simply do not understand English. I don't know why its asking too much to expect someone to respond to what is written under the premises it is written in. Note I'm not arguing with the fact of someone saying I'll be toast under these premises- thats probably true but respond to what is written. I've already made an enemy in record breaking time. Incredible!


I'll make this quick and simple, . . .

First off, . . . the single most important thing you need to survive is not really a hand held asset, . . . but rather is a very simple idea. It is called "attitude", . . . "demeanor", . . . "spirit", . . . or a few other similar synonyms.

Yours is very simple in two different realms: first, . . . you are simple, as in dumb, ignorant, smart mouthed, and asinine, . . . and second, . . . you are simple in your understanding of how people perceive you and your attitude.

I started not to even bother answering your very first post, . . . an overbearing and ignorant rant from a non-entity, . . . attempting to set the rules for a brand new engagement possibility, . . . in a group where no one knows squat about you, . . . and you attempted to do that without so much as a "Hi, folks, . . . I'm new here, . . . and would like to be your friend".

But, . . . I changed my mind, . . . decided to try to help the ignorant new-be, . . . reach out a hand to someone who obviously knows nothing about SHTF survival.

In my first post, . . . I did my best to be friendly and instructive at the same time, . . . and was met with ignorance, belligerence, and hostility.

Far as I'm concerned, . . . this conversation is over, . . . you are toast, . . . and if I was a moderator, . . . your IP would be toast as well, . . . because you would go to the band camp.

Excuse me, . . . bad spelling on my part, . . . that's BANNED camp.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## stevekozak

Auntie said:


> Gein, seriously? Perhaps it is you that is having a problem with the English language and manners.
> 
> Please go to the introduction section and give us a proper introduction. As we learn kindergarten, it is not nice to yell at people or make demands of strangers. Yes, strangers, we know nothing about you or your situation.
> 
> Your writing style makes you appear arrogant and demanding. Perhaps if you were to tone it down a bit and try some common courtesy you will get the answers you are looking for. As far as enemies, no you haven't "made an enemy" of anyone, *yet*. You have ruffled some feathers and barked at the wrong people.
> 
> Now about your scenario, my answer is to say your prayers then lean over and kiss your bum goodbye. You aren't open to suggestions, comments, criticism or critiques. With that kind of attitude you will not make it, I don't care where you are.
> 
> *This isn't a Hollywood movie where the tough guy comes out fine at the end of the movie and gets the girl.*
> note I made it big and bold so you could understand it better.


Best post in this thread! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## dwight55

inceptor said:


> Gotta disagree here @dwight55, I'm a suburbanite and they will have their work cut out for them if they wanna burn this toast.


BUT, . . . you are a smart suburbanite, . . . unlike the OP, . . . and capable as well, . . . from my memory of your other posts.

The OP probably has sat for too many decades behind a Play Station or X-box, . . . winning the wars, . . . creating new worlds, . . . and now wanting to find justification for their lifestyle.

People like him/her/it either are dumb but willing to learn, . . . or dumb, don't know it, don't recognize it, and are unwilling to change.

DI's in the old USMC loved to get a couple of the last two during each cycle. Made teaching the others much easier.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## stevekozak

dwight55 said:


> BUT, . . . you are a smart suburbanite, . . . unlike the OP, . . . and capable as well, . . . from my memory of your other posts.
> 
> The OP probably has sat for too many decades behind a Play Station or X-box, . . . winning the wars, . . . creating new worlds, . . . and now wanting to find justification for their lifestyle.
> 
> People like him/her/it either are dumb but willing to learn, . . . or dumb, don't know it, don't recognize it, and are unwilling to change.
> 
> DI's in the old USMC loved to get a couple of the last two during each cycle. Made teaching the others much easier.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


My guess, based on the immature style of the OP's writing, is that he may not even have two decades of being alive. My guess would be about 14-15 yo. From what he has posted, it seems that he has presented his insipid fantasies on other prepper-type forums, and gotten the same reactions he has here. Not learning from that, he has continued to pursue his innanity here. The definition of insanity is doing the same things over and over, expecting a different result. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Auntie

*wishing I could be home when Denton reads his job description* :vs_laugh:


----------



## Real Old Man

Gein said:


> Dwight55: Here we go again What is with you people on these sites- YOU DON'T READ ENGLISH! I say this because I wrote in BOLD the premise is You Can't get out of the City which means you can't get out of the City which means you can't get out of this City. Its impossible for me to get any kind of coherent dialogue on these kinds of boards because many of you simply do not understand English. I don't know why its asking too much to expect someone to respond to what is written under the premises it is written in. Note I'm not arguing with the fact of someone saying I'll be toast under these premises- thats probably true but respond to what is written. I've already made an enemy in record breaking time. Incredible!


Actually you've not made an enemy just someone who's reviewed your situation and seen just how untenable it will become in a very short while.

And while you state that the reason for the SHTF is irrelevant, it is probably the one that needs to be addressed by you first and foremost.

If it's earth quake related, then your SHTF event may only be a local one and others outside your immediate area may be in a position to help you all out of it.

If it's the break down in our monetary situation, you may find that with no sustainable food source, you are only delaying the demise of you and your loved ones for 2 years.

So rather than seeing folks on this site as enemies, perhaps you ought to sit back and chill out and listen to some folks that have been at this for a good bit longer than you

Ok so I'm you enemy # What now


----------



## Real Old Man

Slippy said:


> @Gein,
> 
> You are screwed and should get out of the city. Young ladies will not last long in an apartment in LA after TEOTWAWKI


Skippy it should have been little girls.


----------



## inceptor

Gein said:


> First of all dude, you are suppose to moderate not debate.


So the rules are being re-written. @Cricket, it appears that your job has been eliminated. You might check with Gein, he/she/it may have another place for you.



Gein said:


> I put this in bold and larger font simply so people would answer the premise as written. Even with that they didn't. Has nothing to do with Barking Louder or anything, the plain fact is many of the people on these type of forums do not respond to the threads written which in my opinion makes their responses useless.


If you think the people here are useless then why are you here?



Gein said:


> In my case, I posted asking peoples opinions what they would do if they couldn't leave a City and TEOTWAWKI happened. I have no current plans which is why I posted this thread to get some thoughts and ideas, Got It?


Okay, I got it. This plan was developed in the 60's during the Cold War and will apply to your situation. Sit down, place your head between your legs and kiss your ass goodbye. That's the most simplistic answer I can give.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Gein said:


> *I am only interested in what you think is the best option under these circumstances*




I reject your premise(s)
The type of SHTF will determine a lot of things
You can get out of LA, even if you have to steal a sail boat.. there are a 1,000 ways out

Your premise is more geared to a "B" movie with a low budget and unknown actors


----------



## A Watchman

Gein said:


> First of all dude, you are suppose to moderate not debate. I put this in bold and larger font simply so people would answer the premise as written. Even with that they didn't. Has nothing to do with Barking Louder or anything, the plain fact is many of the people on these type of forums do not respond to the threads written which in my opinion makes their responses useless., Got It?


Now I am really confused ...... So Denton is a Jack Booted Thuggy Dude?


----------



## Denton

Gein said:


> First of all dude, you are suppose to moderate not debate. I put this in bold and larger font simply so people would answer the premise as written. Even with that they didn't. Has nothing to do with Barking Louder or anything, the plain fact is many of the people on these type of forums do not respond to the threads written which in my opinion makes their responses useless. In my case, I posted asking peoples opinions what they would do if they couldn't leave a City and TEOTWAWKI happened. I have no current plans which is why I posted this thread to get some thoughts and ideas, Got It?


Oh, so you are now going to lay out the policies for the mods at PF, too? The whole, "everyone gets a trophy mentality" has really screwed up this country.


----------



## Denton

Gein said:


> Dude, I clearly in concise English stated my premise and asked politely to respond to the premise. Instead as seemingly regularly occurs in these type forums people do not respond to what was written and asked. That is Rude of them, not me. If you stopped at a Gas Station and asked for directions to a nearby location and the attendant replied The Yankees won 6-3. I don't think you'd be thrilled!


Really? You call that clear, concise, or proper English? Your teacher should be fired for cause.


----------



## rstanek

Gein, just a little advice from an ordinary "dude", you have two choices here as I see it, give us all a little background on who you are besides what we already know, and join in with a great group of people, or keep the attitude and be eaten alive. It's one thing to ask questions and voice opinions, it's another thing when someone makes demands and going off half cocked, we all have bad days, I'm assuming your having one today.


----------



## inceptor

Gein said:


> Dude, I clearly in concise English stated my premise and asked politely to respond to the premise. Instead as seemingly regularly occurs in these type forums people do not respond to what was written and asked. That is Rude of them, not me. If you stopped at a Gas Station and asked for directions to a nearby location and the attendant replied The Yankees won 6-3. I don't think you'd be thrilled!


Wait, what? You call that polite? You demand exact step by step instructions for an undefined (TEOTWAWKI has a variety of possible scenario's) disaster and get pissed when you don't get an easy answer? smh


----------



## SOCOM42

Arrogance written all over himsheit, plus the now ever present need for immediate gratification.

Didn't we just get rid of one of these????


----------



## Medic33

I did not read the thread, so I apologize if it has been stated.
for survival in a city - a basement is the best option.
or secure by renting or buying a old ware house possibly with some buddy's that you can prep for a chitzmit hits the fan scenario would be my idea on this subject.


----------



## Operator6

Gein said:


> *Preface: I will be posting a series of related Survival in the City TEOTWAWKI questions for my personal strategy decisions in the future. Please assume to avoid repetitive answers for the sake of these threads, "You" can not live out of the City and that what starts off as a SHTF situation eventually turns into TEOTWAWKI. So under all of these questions, there is a short period of time/window of opportunity for you to implement your action. What caused SHTF/TEOTWAWKI is irrelevant for the premise of these threads.I am only interested in what you think is the best option under these circumstances*
> 
> I live in an apartment in Los Angeles in the San Fernando Valley. I have plenty of resources such as 2 years plus worth of food, etc. but I lack security to protect myself in my apartment. I acknowledge I do need to get firearms and training. There are about 50 different apartments in my building. SHTF has begun and will turn into TEOTWAWKI. Which is my best option below, assuming that I can't leave Los Angeles?
> 
> 1. Do I stay in my apartment and fortify it so no one can enter it from the outside? How exactly do I do this and cover my windows, protect my doorway,etc. I realize that someone can of course set fire outside of it forcing me out.
> 
> 2. Do I move to a more secluded LA Location and take my resources with me and thus abandon my residence?
> 
> 3. Do I get a RV or one of the smaller RV's with my resources transferred inside to it and drive to secluded areas as needed?
> 
> 4. Do I buy a small secluded area of land where I can park the RV of option 3 on it? Assume I don't have the money to buy or rent a second residence for the sake of "Bugging Out".
> 
> 5. Do I try to make a deal with someone I don't personally know to live in their secluded House/Location in return for say the use of my resources (food, etc)? Obviously it would be better if it was with people I know but none of the people I know want to "Know about TEOTWAWKI"!
> 
> 6. Any Other Options?
> 
> *7. IF SOMEHOW WHAT I DO IS SUCCESSFUL FOR SAY THE FIRST YEAR, DO I STAY WHERE I AM OR DO I STILL GET THE HELL OUT OF THE CITY AFTER YEAR 1?*
> 
> THank you for your input.


Option 3 and 4 would be a better plan than staying in your apartment.

Yes, I would leave even if you were succesful staying in your apartment the first year.


----------



## Medic33

ok thanks Op6 for summarizing.
if your going to bug out to said owned property here are some tips.
make sure the land has a water source
make sure it is remote enough so the more BFE it is the better in my opinion
the RV thing is a good idea but an RV running through the burbs is going to be a giant bullseye so leave the thing at the chosen safe land.
optimal I would use 2 campers (they are cheap on craig's list sometimes free even) one for hygiene shower /poop ect and one for sleeping I would build a simple dining area for eating.
I would also build some modified spider holes for LP/OP sites as well as a place to hide those who can not defend themselves or/and to use n severe weather for a camper is no place to be in a tornado.
my suggestions.


----------



## gyro_cfi

Gein said:


> SHTF has begun and will turn into TEOTWAWKI. Which is my best option below, assuming that I can't leave Los Angeles?
> 
> 1. ...
> 
> 6. Any Other Options?
> 
> 7. ...


Gein, No whining allowed about "you people" reading English. You see, after you gave everybody the "Any Other Options?" option, you invited *ALL RESPONSES*. I made that all caps so you can read it.


----------



## Medic33

*ALRIGHTY GEIN*. is that big or bold enough for yah?
here is the problem. your pissy " my way or the highway attitude".
you asked for advise or input but only by your narrow stands of rules and must remain in your box if we don't you get all upset about it. peppers don't stay in the BOX! ever! no matter what kind of box it is.
you are adamant about staying an apartment and apparently don't want to hear the truth cause you already know staying is a bad Idea you just don't want it to defile your candy crusted ears to hear it. so if you think we are idiots WHY IN THE FLUCK DID YOU ASK US?, Huh?, WHY? 
NOW YOUR UNDERSTAND WHY MOST PEOPLE THINK CALIFORNIA IS MESSED UP ___PEOPLE LIKE YOU!


----------



## Coastie dad

Someone called Denton "Dude."

That's pretty much the best part of his whole conversation. Everything else is immature garble.


----------



## Maine-Marine

A Watchman said:


> Now I am really confused ...... So Denton is a Jack Booted Thuggy Dude?


He is, BUT he is OUR Jack Booted Thuggy Dude and nobody messes with him


----------



## inceptor

Mmmmm.......

Kinda makes you wonder.........

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ed_Gein


----------



## Gein

Medic33 said:


> *ALRIGHTY GEIN*. is that big or bold enough for yah?
> here is the problem. your pissy " my way or the highway attitude".
> you asked for advise or input but only by your narrow stands of rules and must remain in your box if we don't you get all upset about it. peppers don't stay in the BOX! ever! no matter what kind of box it is.
> you are adamant about staying an apartment and apparently don't want to hear the truth cause you already know staying is a bad Idea you just don't want it to defile your candy crusted ears to hear it. so if you think we are idiots WHY IN THE FLUCK DID YOU ASK US?, Huh?, WHY?
> NOW YOUR UNDERSTAND WHY MOST PEOPLE THINK CALIFORNIA IS MESSED UP ___PEOPLE LIKE YOU!


This is the problem with many of these prepper boards. I tried to use them to get/exchange information on what I am asking. Instead people use these forums for their social activities and exchanging information relative to what is asked is irrelevant to many of these people.

Rather than waste any more of my time I am off here. I'm guessing that many of you people have a hard time getting hired for jobs, making and staying in relationships and achieving any level of success because you can't simply respond to what is asked of you and sticking to to the facts on hand. Adios


----------



## Kevin

I'm just here for the lols.  Good show everyone. ;D


----------



## SOCOM42

Gein said:


> This is the problem with many of these prepper boards. I tried to use them to get/exchange information on what I am asking. Instead people use these forums for their social activities and exchanging information relative to what is asked is irrelevant to many of these people.
> 
> Rather than waste any more of my time I am off here. I'm guessing that many of you people have a hard time getting hired for jobs, making and staying in relationships and achieving any level of success because you can't simply respond to what is asked of you and sticking to to the facts on hand. Adios


Don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out, oh superior one.

By the by, your reference to jobs etc., I own and operated a world wide known business in the firearms industry for 30 years.

A'holes with your qualifications would never get past the security guard's screening.

Don't forget to check in the mirror for your aura of self importance before you go into the public.


----------



## Denton

Darn. I was going to see about a mod position for that one.


----------



## 6811

No firearms or any effective way to secure or defend 2 years worth of food, and to make matters worst he is in LA. Join a group and hopefully you find one that is reliable and could be trusted. Good luck.


----------



## Coastie dad

Well. It must be all these peppers that are the problem. He never seems to find a forum that isn't loaded with butt holes. Yep. Must be the preppers.


----------



## inceptor

Coastie dad said:


> Well. It must be all these peppers that are the problem. He never seems to find a forum that isn't loaded with butt holes. Yep. Must be the preppers.


Too bad you can only hit the like button once.


----------



## Medic33

6811 said:


> No firearms or any effective way to secure or defend 2 years worth of food, and to make matters worst he is in LA. Join a group and hopefully you find one that is reliable and could be trusted. Good luck.


sounds like --hey what's that smell???? oh toast!!!


----------



## Smitty901

LA SHTF you are in a world of S. Events and places in my life have made it clear to me ,even well trained and armed the last place I want to be when it hits the fan is any city in any country. Then make that a city filled with a hand out crowd, no way I just will not be there. Even if you are well armed your chance are not good. Heck even now LE can not do much to protect you. How is that going to improve when SHTF for real.


----------



## 8301

Gein said:


> Dwight55: Here we go again What is with you people on these sites- YOU DON'T READ ENGLISH! I say this because I wrote in BOLD the premise is You Can't get out of the City which means you can't get out of the City which means you can't get out of this City. Its impossible for me to get any kind of coherent dialogue on these kinds of boards because many of you simply do not understand English. I don't know why its asking too much to expect someone to respond to what is written under the premises it is written in. Note I'm not arguing with the fact of someone saying I'll be toast under these premises- thats probably true but respond to what is written. I've already made an enemy in record breaking time. Incredible!


Gein, Since you have 2 years worth of food you've obviously put a lot of money into this but staying in a major city simply isn't survivable for the long term. Just a fact. Limited clean water, especially in Southern California, and when the sewer system breaks down disease will become the major killer. Even with several weapons I don't think you could survive more than a few months. If disease, looting, fires, and lack of water didn't get you sooner or later someone more desperate than you will.

We're not being negative, just realistic and honest. You can try the RV because it would give you a small chance to get out of the city with your food stockpile but only if you leave before the rush. An RV sitting for several months with people starving all around will be broken into and trashed as people look for food.

If I were forced to live in LA I think I'd rent a storage unit in the hills northeast of the city ,put 80% of your preps in it, and keep a solid 4 wheel drive small vehicle with extra gas close to my apartment. A smaller vehicle like a jeep or even better a powerful UTV is more likely to get out when the roads are crowded.


----------



## Prepared One

Denton said:


> Oh, so you are now going to lay out the policies for the mods at PF, too? The whole, "everyone gets a trophy mentality" has really screwed up this country.


Hey! I never got no damned stinkin trophies. Well, unless you count the ones I stole. :shock:


----------



## Real Old Man

Gein said:


> This is the problem with many of these prepper boards. I tried to use them to get/exchange information on what I am asking. Instead people use these forums for their social activities and exchanging information relative to what is asked is irrelevant to many of these people.
> 
> Rather than waste any more of my time I am off here. I'm guessing that many of you people have a hard time getting hired for jobs, making and staying in relationships and achieving any level of success because you can't simply respond to what is asked of you and sticking to to the facts on hand. Adios


bye bye don't let the door knob hit you in the AZZ on t he way out


----------



## jagular

In trying to actually be helpful, I'd have a trusted friend or family member who is of the same mindset and is a suburbanite. Store most of your Preps including any "extra" weapons that you might have there. If you can convince that person to let you buy and place a small storage unit there that would be even better as you can secure it yourself. A small camper...even better. Stock a bug out bag in your car or apartment with the essentials to get you there. Ideally, this should be somewhere within a day or two walk so you can travel light and fast. It is very likely that all the roads will be jammed up in a dense city like LA, in this kind of scenario. Having numbers (3-8) will help you survive when everything runs out and you have to protect your own. Having a group has its own set of challenges. I'm sure there's a plethora of information on here about that.

Also, you may consider a storage unit that you can get to that is on the boundary of the city. This could be just a cache or something more mobile like an RV that is ready to go at a moments notice. Trying to transport all your preps in the thick of urban evacuation or panic is a huge mistake. Timing is going to be key regardless.


----------



## A Watchman

You guys that like storage units consider:

Most have countless individual units with a single gated entrance. Picture everyone with a unit trying to access it and get out in a crisis.
Most have electronic gates. They will not function in an EMP.
They are not structurally secure.


----------



## jagular

A Watchman said:


> You guys that like storage units consider:
> 
> Most have countless individual units with a single gated entrance. Picture everyone with a unit trying to access it and get out in a crisis.
> Most have electronic gates. They will not function in an EMP.
> They are not structurally secure.


Valid points Watchman, however, the percentage of people that are actually using storage units to store preps is likely very very low. Most, I would say, actually use these for what they're designed for and that's for overflow or temporary storage. In a shtf scenario these will be forgotten as people will be concerned with necessities to stay alive at first. They might get scavenged later but likely some time after the event.

The automatic gates should have a manual override or release per code. Otherwise, first responders wouldn't be able to get access in a case of emergency. I intentionally stated that timing will be critical. If the OP were to do this, it would be the first point to reach in an emergency bug out. You are right in that regular day to day security is a concern and it's definitely something to consider. You can buy the best lock possible but the sheet metal walls and doors aren't much of a barrier. The fact that there is one entry in and out does contributes to the every day security though. A climate controlled storage building would be very difficult to access as these typically never have windows and have hollow metal doors and frames. I'd advise against this type.

Plans to bug out with a vehicle to a secondary location during an EMP would likely be just as useless, however, I'm sure some people have planned for this as well. As always, we must weigh the pros and cons of our plans and develop contingencies. It's impossible to plan for every shtf scenario so never have all your eggs in one basket unless you don't have an option.


----------



## A Watchman

A Watchman said:


> You guys that like storage units consider:
> 
> Most have countless individual units with a single gated entrance. Picture everyone with a unit trying to access it and get out in a crisis.
> Most have electronic gates. They will not function in an EMP.
> They are not structurally secure.





jagular said:


> Valid points Watchman, however, the percentage of people that are actually using storage units to store preps is likely very very low. Most, I would say, actually use these for what they're designed for and that's for overflow or temporary storage. In a shtf scenario these will be forgotten as people will be concerned with necessities to stay alive at first. They might get scavenged later but likely some time after the event.
> 
> The automatic gates should have a manual override or release per code. Otherwise, first responders wouldn't be able to get access in a case of emergency. I intentionally stated that timing will be critical. If the OP were to do this, it would be the first point to reach in an emergency bug out. You are right in that regular day to day security is a concern and it's definitely something to consider. You can buy the best lock possible but the sheet metal walls and doors aren't much of a barrier. The fact that there is one entry in and out does contributes to the every day security though. A climate controlled storage building would be very difficult to access as these typically never have windows and have hollow metal doors and frames. I'd advise against this type.
> 
> Plans to bug out with a vehicle to a secondary location during an EMP would likely be just as useless, however, I'm sure some people have planned for this as well. As always, we must weigh the pros and cons of our plans and develop contingencies. It's impossible to plan for every shtf scenario so never have all your eggs in one basket unless you don't have an option.


It would appear that we are in agreeance.


----------



## warrior4

Aw shucks, here I was thinking that things had gotten calm around here ever since Will2 was kicked off and now we have a chance to try and set someone else straight. Aw well, guess it wasn't to be. But what else can we expect from another one of the "give it to me exactly as I want it and if you don't I'm going to throw a temper tantrum," crowd.


----------



## [email protected]

I struggle with the same question. I know you say it doesn't matter what the disaster is but it really does. If it's some viral epidemic, it's probably smarter to board things up and stay put. If it's some sort of EMP blast then I'd recommend getting out immediately as the recovery-response time would be too slow in a major metropolitan area. 

You can always barricade yourself in, and that will deter the less organized looters. As the gangs grow and they REALLY start going door to door, you can only keep someone out for so long. An axe through a neighbor's wall will grant them access to your living room if they are determined to get in. 

The worst scenario you face, living in apartments, you're biggest threat is fire. Probably won't even be yours. But somebody in another apt will have a candle burning and fall asleep or leave the room and w/o any organized fire fighting options, all your supplies will go up in flames with the apt building. 

I'm in the suburbs so I have more time than city-dwellers, and I plan to bug in for most occasions. While I have quite a few months of food, water, candles etc, I think I have more supplies than I will have time for them all. Eventually the suburbs will be overran as well.


----------



## Medic33

the main problem were ever you go or stay is and always will be people - just in the city there will be a whole lot more everywhere you turn.
but out in BFE you have fewer people to aid you if it turns nasty and for some that may think that's fine cause they think " I got 2 zillion rounds of bb's and 8 billion mags" but they fail to realize you only got 2 hands.


----------



## njnewb

I've always wondered, prepper to prepper, would they welcome each other with open arms. If I'm by myself, and I roll up on a group of you guys, I'm well stocked, your group is well stocked, do you guys think most groups would talk it out and bring in another for added security? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman

njnewb said:


> I've always wondered, prepper to prepper, would they welcome each other with open arms. If I'm by myself, and I roll up on a group of you guys, I'm well stocked, your group is well stocked, do you guys think most groups would talk it out and bring in another for added security?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Prepper to Prepper huh? Now just how in the hell do you think I am gonna be able to tell your a real Prepper?


----------



## njnewb

A Watchman said:


> Prepper to Prepper huh? Now just how in the hell do you think I an gonna be able to tell your a real Prepper?


I'll just wear a sign. Like "Hey man I'm that dude on the forums, I'm a friendly". But in all reality, someone rolls up on someone's fortified position, not posing a threat ie, not shooting, gun at the 45, you gonna warn them or just shoot them?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman

njnewb said:


> I'll just wear a sign. Like "Hey man I'm that dude on the forums, I'm a friendly". But in all reality, someone rolls up on someone's fortified position, not posing a threat ie, not shooting, gun at the 45, you gonna warn them or just shoot them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I like you .... that was pretty darn funny. I will (just for you) not shoot anybody wearing a Prepper sign.


----------



## njnewb

A Watchman said:


> I like you .... that was pretty darn funny. I will (just for you) not shoot anybody wearing a Prepper sign.


Good, at least I know, somewhere, one person for sure will not shoot me due to my sign. I'd chalk that up as a win.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Targetshooter

njnewb said:


> I've always wondered, prepper to prepper, would they welcome each other with open arms. If I'm by myself, and I roll up on a group of you guys, I'm well stocked, your group is well stocked, do you guys think most groups would talk it out and bring in another for added security?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


If I were you , I wouldn't count on your plan to work . There are very few people here I would trust , only because , 1 ; I have talked to them in person , 2; if you read between the lines on some post you can tell how people really are , 3; now that you posted to wear a sign " I'am a prepper " or something like that everyone will be wearing it just for you .That's like a invite , come get my stash ,. JMHO


----------



## Slippy

njnewb said:


> I've always wondered, prepper to prepper, would they welcome each other with open arms. If I'm by myself, and I roll up on a group of you guys, I'm well stocked, your group is well stocked, do you guys think most groups would talk it out and bring in another for added security?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk





A Watchman said:


> Prepper to Prepper huh? Now just how in the hell do you think I an gonna be able to tell your a real Prepper?


Stumble upon Slippy Lodge looking for refuge, you may receive a goblet of wine lace with none other than Iocaine powder. IF you are a real "prepper", you will be prepared to win this battle of wits and earn yourself refuge in Slippy Lodge. But remember, I am no one to be trifled with...


----------



## njnewb

Targetshooter said:


> If I were you , I wouldn't count on your plan to work . There are very few people here I would trust , only because , 1 ; I have talked to them in person , 2; if you read between the lines on some post you can tell how people really are , 3; now that you posted to wear a sign " I'am a prepper " or something like that everyone will be wearing it just for you .That's like a invite , come get my stash ,. JMHO


Well there was supposed to be a load of sarcasm in that statement

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdaddy801

gyro_cfi said:


> It sounds like you don't want to leave the city or your apartment. Understandable if you have a job that you like, that pays well, or is limited to Los Angeles.
> 
> My advice would be purchase a van and be prepared to leave town at a moment's notice. Have a loadout plan for the van and enough spare fuel to get you at least half way to an out of state property.
> 
> Speaking of out of state, I would also advise buying a small piece of property in a gun-friendly state. (To say you can't afford an out of state property is ridiculous, if you can afford to live in LA, you can buy a property out of state. Example: I can buy a home in Tennessee for $300 mo. any day of the week.) I would become a citizen of that state for the purposes of purchasing weapons and ammunition. Store your weapons in that state on that property securely. Bring a shotgun back to California with you. You will likely need it trying to leave in a SHTF event.


You will NEVER get out of LA if the SHTF unless your close to the harbor and have a boat already to go. North, South or East spells dead.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Targetshooter

njnewb said:


> Well there was supposed to be a load of sarcasm in that statement
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


It's all in how you read it .


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> Stumble upon Slippy Lodge looking for refuge, you may receive a goblet of wine lace with none other than Iocaine powder. IF you are a real "prepper", you will be prepared to win this battle of wits and earn yourself refuge in Slippy Lodge. But remember, I am no one to be trifled with...


Mmmmm should I guzzle the wine offered, or sip leisurely over time?


----------



## warrior4

Slippy said:


> Stumble upon Slippy Lodge looking for refuge, you may receive a goblet of wine lace with none other than Iocaine powder. IF you are a real "prepper", you will be prepared to win this battle of wits and earn yourself refuge in Slippy Lodge. But remember, I am no one to be trifled with...


As you wish, but first let me explain...no there is to much, let me sum up. Your wits, my steel, his brawn, and a holocaust cloak and I'm sure we'll have fun storming the castle. After all lies do not become men of action such as ourselves, for we are accustomed to pain. But please rest assured I would sooner destroy a stained glass window than an artist such as yourself for you seem a decent fellow. It would be absolutely, totally and in all other ways inconceivable that I just have this one question for you. Anybody want a peanut?


----------



## Targetshooter

njnewb said:


> Well there was supposed to be a load of sarcasm in that statement
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Only if you take it that way , it's all in how you read it .


----------



## chris135825

Gein said:


> Dwight55: Here we go again What is with you people on these sites- YOU DON'T READ ENGLISH! I say this because I wrote in BOLD the premise is You Can't get out of the City which means you can't get out of the City which means you can't get out of this City. Its impossible for me to get any kind of coherent dialogue on these kinds of boards because many of you simply do not understand English. I don't know why its asking too much to expect someone to respond to what is written under the premises it is written in. Note I'm not arguing with the fact of someone saying I'll be toast under these premises- thats probably true but respond to what is written. I've already made an enemy in record breaking time. Incredible!


Your dead staying in the city you cocky shit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tango

You live in LA?
You are screwed!


----------



## TG

Another hilarious thread :vs_laugh:


----------



## inceptor

chris135825 said:


> Your dead staying in the city you cocky shit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh :vs_poop: here's another one that thinks I should just lay down and die. smh


----------



## MisterMills357

I am just marking this off of my list, it sounds bogus.:armata_PDT_19: Or bad mannered, either way, it's a dud.:bs:


----------



## Sasquatch

chris135825 said:


> Your dead staying in the city you cocky shit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Discussions get heated, I understand that. But let's refrain from name calling. This is not a suggestion.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## inceptor

Let me explain something here. Life 101. Not everyone in the city will die and not everyone in the rural area's will live. Some will make it and many won't in all parts. Such is the way of life.


----------



## A Watchman

Sasquatch said:


> Discussions get heated, I understand that. But let's refrain from name calling. This is not a suggestion.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


I'm gonna tell all of ya straight up:


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

inceptor said:


> Let me explain something here. Life 101. Not everyone in the city will die and not everyone in the rural area's will live. Some will make it and many won't in all parts. Such is the way of life.


Well said. I think people get survivable and ideal mixed up. It may not be ideal to be in a big city if things where to get bad but it is survivable. I'd say Kenny Rogers "The Gambler" says it all. "You got to know when to hold, know when to fold up, know when to walk away, know when to run."

Being prepared doesn't mean you have to have a self sufficient farm with an underground bunker containing an arsenal that would make the Terminator smile along with a trama center off the grid in the middle of nowhere in order to survive. It can mean having as much food/water stored as you can with some basic medical supplies, a means of defending yourself, and a plan of getting the hell out of dodge when its time to go.


----------



## 8301

1. Even if you manage to stay half way hidden by playing the "grey man" the fact that you aren't losing serious weigh will make you a target, people will know you've got food.
2. I've spent enough time in LA to know how fast the interstates can become gridlocked all the way to Cabazon and North Ridge so move early and fast. 4 wheel drive to get around a blocked spot in the road.
3. Water in that part of the state is almost totally pumped in from far away so I doubt you'd be able to last long even if someone didn't attack you.

If I were you I'd keep a storage locker up somewhere around Bakersfield or even better north of Phoenix. Plan on moving further north from those locations. Water is what will get you in the long run in that part of the country so move towards a secure water source with your preps. Always keep an extra 15+ gallons of gas and a backpack in case you end up on foot. You can restock or set up "camp" at the storage locker. @Gein


----------



## RJAMES

One item I have seen that an apartment dweller might find helpful is a bolt together tornado shelter it can be unbolted and moved in pieces. Works best if bolted to the floor . Can be used as a panic room, gun safe or tornado shelter.


----------



## Maine-Marine

"Not everybody in the cities will die not everybody in the country will survive"

YA but I would guess that any prepper worth his weight in dried beans can grasp the concept that your overall odds of survival will be drastically reduced by being in an area that encourages the spread of disease and increase the population per square mile to the point that there no ability to move without being seen or heard

best chance of survival in a city.. be a gang leader


----------



## Maine-Marine

RJAMES said:


> One item I have seen that an apartment dweller might find helpful is a bolt together tornado shelter it can be unbolted and moved in pieces. Works best if bolted to the floor . Can be used as a panic room, gun safe or tornado shelter.


would make a great cook stove for when the apartment building burns down and roasts the people inside it


----------



## inceptor

Maine-Marine said:


> "Not everybody in the cities will die not everybody in the country will survive"
> 
> YA but I would guess that any prepper worth his weight in dried beans can grasp the concept that your overall odds of survival will be drastically reduced by being in an area that encourages the spread of disease and increase the population per square mile to the point that there no ability to move without being seen or heard
> 
> best chance of survival in a city.. be a gang leader


I am where God put me. Twice I've tried to leave and twice it was squashed. If and when the time comes, I'll move. If not, I'll play the hand He gives me.

Want to make God laugh? Tell him what YOUR plans are. :vs_laugh:


----------



## A Watchman

inceptor said:


> I am where God put me. Twice I've tried to leave and twice it was squashed. If and when the time comes, I'll move. If not, I'll play the hand He gives me.
> 
> Want to make God laugh? Tell him what YOUR plans are. :vs_laugh:


Awesome statement. This resounds a major life lesson I had to learn as a young man. I remember having a desire to serve God and do great things with him, I would often have to stop and turn my head back to ask " God, Are You Coming"? :vs_lol:

Yea ... exactly. I had to learn to "Be Still And Listen".


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

The combination of 3 and 4 look like about the only option that gives you a chance if your able to make it through traffic in time to get out and enough gas to do it!


----------



## Maine-Marine

inceptor said:


> I am where God put me. Twice I've tried to leave and twice it was squashed. If and when the time comes, I'll move. If not, I'll play the hand He gives me.
> 
> Want to make God laugh? Tell him what YOUR plans are. :vs_laugh:


Are you saying that God has told you in the event of a SHTF occurring you are to stay in the city???


----------



## inceptor

Maine-Marine said:


> Are you saying that God has told you in the event of a SHTF occurring you are to stay in the city???


No, I'm saying I have tried to leave the city several times. Each and every time something weird (no other way to explain it) happened that squashed it.

Here is one example. I had started a business in rural Colorado. After 2 years it wasn't doing badly. My wife was ready to sell the house here, she was ready to quit her job and was being recruited by the local school system. She had numerous meetings with them, they wanted to update their library to the latest technology. My wife has ample experience in this and they offered her a job. At the last minute the local school system backed out and hired their 1st grade teacher instead. Thankfully my wife hadn't turned in her notice yet. Unfortunately the person who got hired on in her place was fired that same year. Go figure.

Before that we had planned on moving to Knoxville. We had been there a number of times and both loved the area. We picked out a property to buy, the loan was approved by the bank and we went to the bank to sign the papers. When we got to the bank, we were informed that the property was just sold to someone else.

I didn't plan to live where we live now. We have been here over 20 years. My plan was to move to a small town. Sometimes things happen and you have little or no control over what happens. You can call it random luck if you like. Not me. Nothing went as planned but things still worked out for the best. I see God's direction in my life. So, if and when the time comes for me to move, it will happen. I am not glued here. If it doesn't happen, I still trust God's decisions. I don't know how else to explain it.


----------



## Maine-Marine

inceptor said:


> No, I'm saying I have tried to leave the city several times. Each and every time something weird (no other way to explain it) happened that squashed it.
> 
> Here is one example. I had started a business in rural Colorado. After 2 years it wasn't doing badly. My wife was ready to sell the house here, she was ready to quit her job and was being recruited by the local school system. She had numerous meetings with them, they wanted to update their library to the latest technology. My wife has ample experience in this and they offered her a job. At the last minute the local school system backed out and hired their 1st grade teacher instead. Thankfully my wife hadn't turned in her notice yet. Unfortunately the person who got hired on in her place was fired that same year. Go figure.
> 
> Before that we had planned on moving to Knoxville. We had been there a number of times and both loved the area. We picked out a property to buy, the loan was approved by the bank and we went to the bank to sign the papers. When we got to the bank, we were informed that the property was just sold to someone else.
> 
> I didn't plan to live where we live now. We have been here over 20 years. My plan was to move to a small town. Sometimes things happen and you have little or no control over what happens. You can call it random luck if you like. Not me. Nothing went as planned but things still worked out for the best. I see God's direction in my life. So, if and when the time comes for me to move, it will happen. I am not glued here. If it doesn't happen, I still trust God's decisions. I don't know how else to explain it.


My question was about future not past... if the antichrist comes to power, the UN invades, we suffer a serious EMP.. are you planning on staying in the city


----------



## inceptor

Maine-Marine said:


> My question was about future not past... if the antichrist comes to power, the UN invades, we suffer a serious EMP.. are you planning on staying in the city


Do I have a place I can bug out to? Yes. Do I want to go? I'm not sure. It would depend on the scenario. I have learned to take the future in stride. Most of what I planned for the future didn't work out at all like I figured. As it is now, I could not have dreamed I would be where I am and married to the person I am. We are on year 29 and we are still best friends. Do I contemplate the future and what could happen? I do. I also know that our plan and God's plan aren't always the same thing.


----------



## BobbyD61

So I have a confession. I just spilled my beer. Yes, I know that's alcohol abuse & it's not cool but I really couldn't help it. I have just spent the most entertaining interlude in a long while reading through this thread. I realize that this thread is a couple months old now but I must say, as a newbie, I feel compelled to apologize on behalf of all us newbies for the rather unfortunate behavior of another newbie.

Seriously though , I was impressed with the generous and friendly welcome I received when I introduced myself upon joining the forum and was more than a little gob smacked when I read the opening post - and the rest of "his" posts - in this thread. Hey @Slippy, you weren't half wrong about the "dumbest dude in the room" :vs_lol: Aaaaanyhow, the collective sense of humor in response (and the smell of burning toast) was impressive and I have not laughed so hard in a long time!

What struck me though is the restraint ya'll showed in response to an abrasive and ill mannered person. You were right @Auntie, he just didn't know when to stop digging although I think you might have got the shovel part wrong, looked more like a big ol' backhoe to me! :vs_laugh:

Other thing that struck me was that if young dipstick there had been paying attention, there was a whole heap of useful information that was sent his way in spite of his offensive behavior. So from another newbie, please know that I am honored to be a part of this group and feel very fortunate to have the benefit of the experience and real world savvy of a stand-up group of folk.


----------



## Denton

BobbyD61 said:


> So I have a confession. I just spilled my beer. Yes, I know that's alcohol abuse & it's not cool but I really couldn't help it. I have just spent the most entertaining interlude in a long while reading through this thread. I realize that this thread is a couple months old now but I must say, as a newbie, I feel compelled to apologize on behalf of all us newbies for the rather unfortunate behavior of another newbie.
> 
> Seriously though , I was impressed with the generous and friendly welcome I received when I introduced myself upon joining the forum and was more than a little gob smacked when I read the opening post - and the rest of "his" posts - in this thread. Hey @Slippy, you weren't half wrong about the "dumbest dude in the room" :vs_lol: Aaaaanyhow, the collective sense of humor in response (and the smell of burning toast) was impressive and I have not laughed so hard in a long time!
> 
> What struck me though is the restraint ya'll showed in response to an abrasive and ill mannered person. You were right @Auntie, he just didn't know when to stop digging although I think you might have got the shovel part wrong, looked more like a big ol' backhoe to me! :vs_laugh:
> 
> Other thing that struck me was that if young dipstick there had been paying attention, there was a whole heap of useful information that was sent his way in spite of his offensive behavior. So from another newbie, please know that I am honored to be a part of this group and feel very fortunate to have the benefit of the experience and real world savvy of a stand-up group of folk.


Ain't no use in kissing @Slippy 's ass. He takes no prisoners. Not even me.


----------



## A Watchman

Denton said:


> Ain't no use in kissing @Slippy 's ass. He takes no prisoners. Not even me.


Quit sucking up Bobby (otherwise called brown nosing) and do right by tomorrow being Mother's Day .... and start posting here at PF more! :vs_cool:


----------



## BobbyD61

A Watchman said:


> Quit sucking up Bobby (otherwise called brown nosing) and do right by tomorrow being Mother's Day .... and start posting here at PF more! :vs_cool:


Brown nose, who me? :vs_whistle:

Just stand by one and I'll get the posts rolling. (When I'm finished talking to my Mom)


----------



## Slippy

This thread is *INCONTHEIVABLE*! :vs_lol:



warrior4 said:


> As you wish, but first let me explain...no there is to much, let me sum up. Your wits, my steel, his brawn, and a holocaust cloak and I'm sure we'll have fun storming the castle. After all lies do not become men of action such as ourselves, for we are accustomed to pain. But please rest assured I would sooner destroy a stained glass window than an artist such as yourself for you seem a decent fellow. It would be absolutely, totally and in all other ways inconceivable that I just have this one question for you. Anybody want a peanut?


----------



## tango

Stay where you are or move elsewhere.
No one can make that decision for you.
Oh yeah ---GFY


----------



## sideKahr

Slippy said:


> This thread is *INCONTHEIVABLE*! :vs_lol:


LOL.

Snaggleputh: "Exit, stage right."


----------



## The Tourist

I try to buy useful tools and learn how to use them, but you cannot learn everything. This will become especially true when there's a shortage of everything.

I'm beginning to believe that we must start forming co-ops or communes now. Not necessarily living together, but forming a network of specialists. This can translate into something as simple as a pool of money to buy out-of-the-way acreage. 

I could take a first-aid class, but I'll never be a surgeon. A surgeon will need sharp tools and food for his family--things I can barter.


----------



## Smitty901

True end of the world as we know it. The only shelter I know of is God.


----------



## The Tourist

Smitty901 said:


> True end of the world as we know it. The only shelter I know of is God.


Well, I'm with you there. The Bible relates that after Israel is reestablished "that generation will not pass away." Since Israel re-formed in 1948, that means baby boomers.

I do not wish to see innocents die, or my country fall, or true evil struggle to win the final conflict.

I've always told my wife that if I every see a bright vortex, and my guardian angel and my grandfather are there, I'm leaving voluntarily. I told her not to mourn, but to envy...


----------



## C.L.Ripley

If his apartment is like the majority of apartments you can bust through the walls with a cheap hammer. Not to mention he's surrounded by dumbed down sheep who'll become desperate Zombies in a matter of days. I can't imagine a much worse place to be stuck when it all goes down.

There is no other option but to get the hell out of there and find a better more secure location. And just about anything would be better.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day

C.L.Ripley said:


> If his apartment is like the majority of apartments you can bust through the walls with a cheap hammer.


Or if you're Jean Claude Van Damme from Universal Soldier you can just run through them.


----------



## modfan

Would you really want to be Slippy's prisoner???


Denton said:


> Ain't no use in kissing @Slippy 's ass. He takes no prisoners. Not even me.


----------

